# GTO JUDGE trunk torsion rods



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

would love to have more info on this deal. My Judge is PHS verified and all, the trunk deck has two rods that do in fact hold up the deck lid with a spoiler on it but my friends 66 chevelle also has the rods....anyone have photos of their judge torsion rods or info rearding them?

I will post pics of mine soon. thanks

also....i think we need a cartoon goat screaming :seeya: like these:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe the rods for the judge were of a larger diameter then the reg GTO's.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:agree they all have rods, judge or not. just stronger ones on the judge to hold up the extra weight.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Stock rods can be adjusted to hold up the trunk with the spoiler. 

Thats what I did and it stays up like it should. I too heard the rod dia was different but I'm not sure on the diameters for each.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

measure diameter of your rods.


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

The torsion bars in my 70 Judge are .315 inch diameter.


----------

